
As School Moves Online, Many Students Stay Logged Out - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/06/us/coronavirus-schools-attendance-absent.html
======
sovok_x
Maybe Internet access do need to be made into a basic human right after all.

See [https://phys.org/news/2019-11-free-internet-access-basic-
hum...](https://phys.org/news/2019-11-free-internet-access-basic-human.html)
for another example why.

